# New Civil Partnership legislation passed



## Expats (Sep 10, 2009)

While it is not the preferred "marriage", it is better than nothing.
The big question for me is, can my non-Irish partner become Irish?
Can we finally move to Ireland and be treated as a couple?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Maybe ask Natalie the FF lawyer the status of nationality as I am sure that she will be able to advise. 
My known donor and his partner are both Irish but they will have their CP in England. Unfortunately they said that they would wait for a flower girl/page boy from me- and we've been waiting over 5 yrs now!!

Have you looked at importing sperm (ESB and Xyrtec) both have ID release options, but it is pricey.

The girls on the singles thread and LGBT thread will be able to give you advice and both have imported/moved sperm around Europe or used known donors.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Expats (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll chase it up now that I'm back from holidays - cheers!


----------

